# B15 suspension componants



## bonestocksentra (Jun 7, 2003)

2001 Sentra gxe 1.8L. I went for inspection today and failed, due to Left front inner tie rod end, and rf lower control arm bushings bad. Instead of paying the $300 or so to have them replace those two parts, I am looking to replace the entire front suspension with an upgrade myself. I am looking to replace the inner and outer tie rod ends, and all of the bushings. reading through the forums, I see a lot of mentions for nissanperformanceparts.com, but website doesn't exist it looks like. Anyone know of a good suspension kit, all in one, or something close? Thanks in advance. 

Here is what I found elsewhere. What else would I need?
Energy Suspension Performance Polyurethane Front End Control Arm Bushings Set Nissan Sentra-All 2000-2005 :: Control Arm Bushings :: Bushings :: UltraRev, Inc.
Universal Energy Suspension Polyurethane Tie Rod Dust Boots (72. 2 Boots per package) :: Tie Rod & Ball Joint Boots :: Bushings :: UltraRev, Inc.


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

bonestocksentra said:


> 2001 Sentra gxe 1.8L. I went for inspection today and failed, due to Left front inner tie rod end, and rf lower control arm bushings bad. Instead of paying the $300 or so to have them replace those two parts, I am looking to replace the entire front suspension with an upgrade myself. I am looking to replace the inner and outer tie rod ends, and all of the bushings. reading through the forums, I see a lot of mentions for nissanperformanceparts.com, but website doesn't exist it looks like. Anyone know of a good suspension kit, all in one, or something close? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Here is what I found elsewhere. What else would I need?
> Energy Suspension Performance Polyurethane Front End Control Arm Bushings Set Nissan Sentra-All 2000-2005 :: Control Arm Bushings :: Bushings :: UltraRev, Inc.
> Universal Energy Suspension Polyurethane Tie Rod Dust Boots (72. 2 Boots per package) :: Tie Rod & Ball Joint Boots :: Bushings :: UltraRev, Inc.


I have the ES front control arm bushings set. Unless you have access to a press then you might as well get the Nismo front control arms and bushings set. The Nismo come pressed in. Just swap them around. 

There isn't an all inclusive suspension kit for the b15. There's sway bar kits, bushing kits, etc. . . But no "all in one"

Reminder, if your gonna change the tie rods you going to need an alignment afterwards.


----------



## bonestocksentra (Jun 7, 2003)

saint0421 said:


> I have the ES front control arm bushings set. Unless you have access to a press then you might as well get the Nismo front control arms and bushings set. The Nismo come pressed in. Just swap them around.
> 
> There isn't an all inclusive suspension kit for the b15. There's sway bar kits, bushing kits, etc. . . But no "all in one"
> 
> Reminder, if your gonna change the tie rods you going to need an alignment afterwards.


This is what I found. It says it is designed for the SE-R, I take it it will work on my GXE? If so, those control arms, and those tie rod end boots, is that all I need pretty much?


----------

